# Senior's Memories of the BIG BAND ERA!



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2015)

These are some songs from the Big Band Era, please add any of your favorites!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2015)

Sentimental Journey - Les Brown Orchestra and Doris Day


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2015)

Sing, Sing, Sing by Benny Goodman


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2015)

Music, Music, Music - Teresa Brewer


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2015)

The Band Played On - Guy Lombardo


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 25, 2015)

I've always liked Kalamazoo, SB!   Every time I hear someone say ABC, I think of this song and end up humming it.  Thanks for the post.
I'll be humming it all day tomorrow now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2015)

I just caught the tail end of a PBS TV special on the Big Band Era Nancy, and they played that song...got me to start this thread, lots of good music back in those days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Apr 28, 2015)

Between my Dad playing his country music and my Mom playing the big band music, we always had music playing in our home. Here is one of my Mom's favorites. She heard the Belmonts sing this song on American Bandstand back in the 50"s, I believe and she liked their version better than Dorsey/Sinatra. I believe that there was also a movie titled, "I'll Be Seeing You."


----------

